# Happy Birthday Oecolampadius



## Semper Fidelis (Jul 12, 2010)

1 member is celebrating a birthday on 07-12-2010:

-Oecolampadius (Age: hidden)


Happy Birthday!


----------



## kvanlaan (Jul 12, 2010)

Happy birthday, brother!


----------



## jambo (Jul 12, 2010)

Happy birthday to you.


----------



## Skyler (Jul 12, 2010)

Happy birthday!


----------



## MLCOPE2 (Jul 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday!!!


----------



## baron (Jul 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## toddpedlar (Jul 12, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> 1 member is celebrating a birthday on 07-12-2010:
> 
> -Oecolampadius (Age: hidden)
> 
> ...


 
No wonder his age is hidden! Wouldn't want the press to find out... not many men since the flood hit the ripe old age of 528!


----------



## dudley (Jul 12, 2010)

Happy Birthday PB brother!


----------

